# Merry Christmast and Happy New Year 2009



## alie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

Merry Christmast and Happy New Year 2009

and Happy holiday!!!

-Alie Tan
http://www.alietan.com


----------



## hitest (Dec 25, 2008)

A very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## anomie (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas! Just got back from the neighbors', who were kind enough to feed me Mexican food and tequila (on this otherwise uneventful evening).


----------



## cliedo (Dec 25, 2008)

happy holidays to all !! best wishes for the new Year


----------



## oliverh (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy holidays and all the best for 2009


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy New Year and holidays guys!!! and to all FreeBSD developers of successful work in new year!


----------



## klabacita (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy new year to all of u people, thanks :e:e:e
  Feliz AÃ±o Nuevo 
  (Happy Year New)


----------



## Darwin (Dec 30, 2008)

happy new year and hoolidays!


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## ctaranotte (Dec 31, 2008)

Peace on Earth, goodwill to all men and women.

Happy new year


----------



## fonz (Jan 1, 2009)

Gelukkig nieuwjaar, as we say in Holland (it means Happy New Year).

Fonz


----------



## KgS (Jan 1, 2009)

*Happy New Year 2009*

with currently a little bit more than 0% alcohol :e , happy new year from germany


----------



## nintendo (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year!


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

Nollaig Shona agus Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Duit!
(Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to All! from Ireland)


----------



## trybeingarun (Dec 31, 2009)

*Happy New Year folks!*

Hi all,
Wish u all a very happy 2010!!!


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2009)

trybeingarun said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Wish u all a very happy 2010!!!



In anticipation of this thread being moved to Off Topic, possibly merged into a similar thread that is already there, (although DD probably has better things to do now) and although as I write this I still have a good 3 hours to go in 2009, I hereby extend similar wishes to whoever reads this.

Alphons


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess magical Englellyland will be hitting Mitternacht in about 15 minutes, & I need to finish cooking a duck, so happy (background) fsck'ing New Year to all your Europeons living in 2010 already, the same to y'all Anglishers gettin' there, and all us Americans will be catching up to all y'alls in a couple of hours, so duck (the verb).


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year ALL!


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## ctaranotte (Jan 1, 2010)

Peace on Earth and happy new year


----------



## vivek (Jan 1, 2010)

Warm wishes & greetings for a Happy New Year.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year!


----------



## oliverh (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year to all of you


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year!!!


----------

